# This Could Have Ended So Badly



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've ummed and aghed about posting this because I'm so cross with my own stupidity. However I have deided to tell you about my scariest morning ever.

I took Millie for her usual morning walk to Verulam Park, loads of fields and a lake. I've avoided the lake all week as I'd seen it was frozen and wasn't sure how Millie would react. On Saturday last we'd walked at Casiobury Park and although we walked near the water Millie stayed away from it and listened to my No if she thought about getting closer. Although she loves to paddle in streams, she's really never volunteered to swim in deep water.

Today however, I don't know what possessed me, but we walked a little way by the side of the frozen lake. Frozen, but holed and thin looking. (Aparently there were adults on the lake at the weekend - madness).

Suddenly out of no where two coots ran across our path and onto the lake. Millie just made chase and went straight after them  Out into the lake and scarily way out of reach. 

OMG the fear that ran through me. I was calling her back, doing everything I could. ray:ray:ray: If she fell through I had no idea whether I could of reached her, my mind was such a whirr. In the end, I waved a sausage at her (good old treats) and called her to me trying to sound excited rather than terrified.

Bless her cotton socks she came back to me. I was so relieved I can't describe the emotions. I put her back on the lead until safely in another field. I was shaking for ages afterwards, reliving what had just happened and dreading what might have been.

How stupid was I, I simply can't believe it. After my walk I went round to Janet (Flounder1) for a strong coffee and a lovely chat to bring me back to normality.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad it was all ok, they do scare you don't they. xx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds terrifying! Im so glad it ended well for you both tho


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Julie, poor you. Don't beat yourself up too much - she's ok and you're a brilliant owner for worrying so much.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor you! I am glad all is ok, and so glad you have had some time to calm down and relax....you poor thing


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a really scary experience, but don't be too hard on yourself - it is nobody's fault! Glad to hear that Millie is okay!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good one Janet with the kettle on  what a great friend, just what you needed ... oh Julie don't be so hard on yourself .. Millie came back and no harm done .. I do know how special our cockapoos are to us .. sending you a massive hug xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG how awful for you, thanks for posting though. Thanks goodness it all ended well .... coffee? I think I would have needed a stiff drink!!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Julie - a warning to all of us ! Treacle chases birds and you never know where the chase will take her! Glad that all is well & Millie getting lots of cuddles x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie, well done, she came back, all that hard work you have put in has paid off. It must have been terrifying for you, but Millie did as you asked, you should feel very proud :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor you Julie! That must have been really scary! So glad all was fine though, well done Millie for coming back and well done Janet for the cuppa.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, there but for the grace of god go all of us! The number of times I have just assumed that Rosie will stay by my side! As the others have said, it's a good reminder to us all.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor you Julie - you must have been shaken! We're often walking around a lake and thank goodness that Biscuit started chasing the birds about a week ago as I've started putting him on lead around the lake, which up until now I hadn't done - although would have done with ice. It was really iced over yesterday with all the birds out in the middle, so I can imagine how enticing it would be for a dog. Very sadly a man told me that a dog had died there a couple of years ago falling through the ice which must have been a hideous ordeal for the owner.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thank you everyone for such lovely reassuring comments.

I told hubby when he came in (late) from work. Firstly, he made me repeat - I must not cross frozen water to reach my dog. Then said that the chances are Millie would have rescued herself and if I'd gone to rescue her I'd have got into trouble and she'd be on the side watching me.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad you and Millie are still ok. Dexter is fascinated with ice and jumps on all the icy puddles. I have had to keep away from ponds and lakes I think he would be straight on them.


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

Julie,
You are very smart to have a sausage in your pocket! Twice that rapscallion OlliePup has played "chase me" at the farm, once when I was putting him in the car, and ten days ago he bolted out the screen door out front for some reason known only to him.
Did he have a lead on? Nope. Did he follow his recall cue, no again. Did it cross my mind to go get a treat!, uh no. Does the traffic on the road out front whiz by at >55 mph? Yes it does in the day time, and even faster at night. 
I appreciate your sharing your story and your fears. Each of Ollie's " escapes" lasted two minutes, tops--but without a doubt each seemed like a half hour. And both times I imagined him running to the road. When he did respond, I cried. Out loud. 
So I remember to leave a slip (show type) lead at the door, carry one in my bag and leave another in the front seat--but your quick thinking with the treat is a far simpler solution.
I am glad you both are ok
monica


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad both you and Millie are safe.

It can so easily happen- especially if they run off to chase something.

Thank god for sausages eh!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor you Julie!! So glad Millie came back before anything horrid happened. I walked there a few weeks a ago when it was all frozen over, I was a bit worried but Weller behaved, although I am 100% sure he would've done exactly the same had two tempting coots dashed under his nose. 
I also wouldn't know what to do if my dog fell through the ice, I mean I know you are definately not supposed to go in after them but instinct and panic at the time it must be hard to think sensibly.
The only good thing is that I am pretty sure of is that lake is no more than 3ft deep, so if you had had to rescue Millie then all that could have happened to you is freezing cold legs.
You are not stupid Julie, there are many of us that have done exactly the same thing.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

How scary for you, but it could have happened to anyone.... Don't beat yourself up though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Your heart must have been in your mouth....I'm glad it all ended
well and no damage done...as others have already said - don't beat yourself up
about it - we all do things that we look back on and think it was probably not the best idea!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Julie you really mustn't beat yourself up about this! I am sure that most of us on this forum have done something that with hindsight we have realised how daft it was  Over the Christmas holidays we were in Pets At Home carpark and I thought I had Beau's lead hooked over my wrist whilst I was putting my keys away but I hadn't  She ran off across the carpark which was very busy and as her recall is non existent wouldn't come back to us  People were laughing as she was running from person to person wagging her tail but it was really dangerous as she was running in front of moving cars  Madeleine and I were terrified she would get to the end of the carpark where there is a very busy main road but luckily a lovely young man saw what was happening and grabbed hold of her which she thought was great as thought he was giving her a cuddle  Needless to say I now hold on to her lead very tight! The fact that Millie came back to you shows how well you have trained her and you should be proud of yourself for that  We are now doing constant recall with Beau and have bought a whistle etc - hopefully one day she will come back like Millie did  x


----------

